# WHAT IS CRENSHAW BOULEVARD?



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

_This documentary is pending and I don't know whats going on with it's production http://crenshawboulevard.com/MENU.htm ..in case my story is not included, I'd figuer I would share some of my story of hustlin' and Lowriding on the "Shaw" in the mid to late 90's. All this is real.

I've been waiting to see what happins with this film, and I've been keeping it to myself, but I can't wait anymore because it's taking too long. Plus, I've been wanting to write about this anyway. I don't mind sharing my personal life with you and I think it would be nice to see something different on LIL. So let's see where this goes....I wish I could show y'all pictures of the people and places...this is my story about the Shaw and how I came up as a Lowrider.

_

When I turned 16 years old, my older homie Allen who was the eldest in our Lowrider bike club (Homies BC), was a manager for a McDonalds in West L.A. He gave me my first legal job there. The day I recieved my "burger" uniform, I was happy as a motherfucker. See my pops was an ex-con and mom was always a housewife with no skills, so I was on Welfare till I got this job getting like $30 bux a month from moms as allowance. 

When I got this job..I thought being poor was behind me. I got home later that day and told pops the good news and he told me I couldin't take the job cuz they'd (the county) would take moms check away because I had a legal job....I was furious.

I felt like I was either gonna have to be poor as fuck untill I was 18 or keep doin' dirt. During this time we lived on the eastside at 81st and Hooper in 87 Kitchen hood...my homies.

As luck would have it, my homie Toasty from Kitchen had a friend who would take him and other youngsters to sell bootleg music tapes and foot socks on the Shaw. He put me on, gave me a box and a bag filled with tapes and socks and dumped me off at the Liquor Bank on Stocker St. and Crenshaw. I felt humiliated and dehumanized. Hot as shit with girls everywhere and I'm selling socks on the street lokkin' like a straight weenie.

I'd mob on foot all the way from Vernon to Adams hittin' up all the nail salons and barber shops and parking lots. The females were my best customers, I'd have all the R&B shit for'em. The men were haters unless their female was with'em because their woman would make'em buy my shit...and I knew this!. Older cats would buy all my Blues tapes though. The best days were on the 1st and 15th of the month....I'd post up in front of the check cashing spot on Crenshaw and Jefferson and make a killin'$$$ I'd leave with about $100.00 clear profit for like 3 days straight.

I made so many friends up and down the Shaw in those days...from the shop owners, to the Jamaican incense homies, the Muslims selling the "Final Call" and bean pies and all the females I could pull (the best part). People would even give me odd jods sweeping floors, washing windows and busing tables at Stevie's on the Strip. Even met 2Pac when he filmed the "To Live and Die In L.A." video in the mall. I felt respected by those people...I guess I was. I think they were sympathetic too.

My money really stacked when one of the OG hustlers (Tony) at the check cashing spot I mentioned above, asked me if I'd help him buy foodstamps in exchange for cash from the women who would pick up their stamps. I said "hell yeah". That week, I dropped the tapes and socks and he fronted me 1K in cash and told me to get my hustle on. At the end of that first day I had about $20.00 in my pocket and about 3k in food stamps. It was on. All I did with the profit was save up for the Lowrider I would get 2 years later. Fast food everyday too...no more spreads and Pinto beans.

On Sundays, after hustlin', I'd walk to the famous Weinerscnitzel and post up to watch the Lowriders. This was during the time the Shaw was full of LowLow's and VW's, I remember a Ford Explorer club out there too ..Young Hogg was just getting started and all the famous people you know off his videos were there live and in person. Gucci, Big Punchy, Zuess, Bigg Ratt, Del Dogg, Meme, Charles Clayton and of chorse Gangster. Good guys man, who loved (still do) our hobby and treated me with respect. I remember when Ratt almost ran me over with Christine...a not so bad death. 

At this time, I finally felt there was a chance in hell and that I might get through and avoid prison. Before this time I felt interested in nothing because we could int afford nothing. Everyone was dyin' or catching a case around me. And as bad as it sounds, my father was prepping me for prison in many ways. He felt he couldn't do anything except help me survive and whatever happens, well, happens but I'll survive. He was my best friend. He would never bullshit me. A true OG

I finally broke down and said "fuck it, I'm gonna Lowride or nothing" because I didn't wanna do anything else. Lowriding was a priority..."a way out" I bought an '83 Monte Carlo, added caprice lights, painted it ice blue with a two tone square tuck/coffin pleat interior done in East Los, hooked up with Mando from HiLow and had it lifted with real Daytons and 5'20's. I even put a 5" BW TV with the DC converter in that motherfuccer.

I would park along "The Wall" in the 50's, The Weinerschnitzel, the Public Storage, Ralph's and would constantly roll pass the front of Magic Johnson's theatre before they planted those fucking pillars to prevent cruising by it. Another place I'd like to post up at was behind the mall on Buckingham where the old swapmeet used to be. But the P-Stones in the Jungles ran me off and told me they'd blast on me if I didnt listen...they didn't like the color of my car. I listened. Damu Riders back then were crazy.

One Sunday about 3pm after leaving The Wall, I was followed by a carload of Rollin' 60's Crips who had just banged on me at the light. I was alone and rollin' locked up real high so I could see them real good when they'd pull up aside me. I saw the dude in the back seat hand the passenger a heat and I mashed out with them behind me. I wouldin't stop for shit and I stayed northbound on the Blvd toward the mall. I was gonna get jacked for sure. I rolled under the Baldwin Hills Plaza where theres a Police sub station. I pulled up in front of it, kicked the passenger door open on my MC and crawled over the bench seat out the other side because they blocked me in so I couldin't open the drivers door...they were gonna light my ass up like Christmas tree. They didn't because I was in front of the window where the Police were...they mashed out the parking lot and I went inside the station for a while. 

I was continuing to do all this shit until the FBI gaffeled everyone up at the check cashing spot while I was at the gas station across the street. Then they put No Parking on Sat/Sun signs all up and down the Shaw to stop cruising along with giving out tickets like they were giving out candy. That was it for me. I got a 9 to 5 job and got hooked up with my child's mom who locked me down after she whipped the sex on me. She later destroyed the Monte Carlo after she caught me in bed with another female. She was a good woman though..we were just young and dumb.

Pops died, my girl is gone, Toasty, Tony are in prison for YEARS. I'm now hooked up with some new BROTHERS (not brotha's) in East Los Angeles now whom I love very much and I'm gonna Lowride and hit the Shaw one more time soon.

I hope my story has INTERESTED you at the least. I enjoyed writing it (at times) to share with you.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Nice story Playboy.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

real good reading homie :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

Crenshaw's Finest[/i]@Feb 2 2007 said:


> When I turned 16 years old, my older homie Allen who was the eldest in our Lowrider bike club (Homies BC), was a manager for a McDonalds in West L.A. He gave me my first legal job there. The day I recieved my "burger" uniform, I was happy as a motherfucker. See my pops was an ex-con and mom was always a housewife with no skills, so I was on Welfare till I got this job getting like $30 bux a month from moms as allowance.
> 
> When I got this job..I thought being poor was behind me. I got home later that day and told pops the good news and he told me I couldin't take the job cuz they'd (the county) would take moms check away because I had a legal job....I was furious.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

You said it was all true... doesn't matter though, even if someone doesn't agree it was fun to read for sure. You should fish out some pics to add to it (like between some paragraphs)!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

cool story 
i red this and now i am later for school
good read


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

much love to you this is what we need more in lowriding the stories/history of people come up and the love for this shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Tigh tigh homie write a book


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

Crenshaw's Finest[/i]@Feb 2 2007 said:


> When I turned 16 years old, my older homie Allen who was the eldest in our Lowrider bike club (Homies BC), was a manager for a McDonalds in West L.A. He gave me my first legal job there. The day I recieved my "burger" uniform, I was happy as a motherfucker. See my pops was an ex-con and mom was always a housewife with no skills, so I was on Welfare till I got this job getting like $30 bux a month from moms as allowance.
> 
> When I got this job..I thought being poor was behind me. I got home later that day and told pops the good news and he told me I couldin't take the job cuz they'd (the county) would take moms check away because I had a legal job....I was furious.
> 
> ...




Nice story you got there homie, reminds me of my times on the Shaw back in the days. There is a cat I met said he is producing/directing a movie called "the Shaw" which will start filiming in the summer. Dont know if he was BS or not, but he has a low-low up @ Red's Hydraulics. U should shoot your story to him....just an FYI


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

real talk :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> Nice story Playboy.
> [/b]


you said it "story"


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

Crenshaw's Finest[/i]@Feb 2 2007 said:


> When I turned 16 years old, my older homie Allen who was the eldest in our Lowrider bike club (Homies BC), was a manager for a McDonalds in West L.A. He gave me my first legal job there. The day I recieved my "burger" uniform, I was happy as a motherfucker. See my pops was an ex-con and mom was always a housewife with no skills, so I was on Welfare till I got this job getting like $30 bux a month from moms as allowance.
> 
> When I got this job..I thought being poor was behind me. I got home later that day and told pops the good news and he told me I couldin't take the job cuz they'd (the county) would take moms check away because I had a legal job....I was furious.
> 
> ...


At least these vatos kept the Toast in the Cocina


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Some words of advice;

Use spell check.

Your paragraphs need to be larger in content.

The last two paragraphs lose steam and are random thoughts blurted out.

More organization.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2007, 11:43 AM~7156475
> *you said it "story"
> *





> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 2 2007, 07:42 AM~7155550
> *You said it was all true... doesn't matter though, even if someone doesn't agree it was fun to read for sure.  You should fish out some pics to add to it (like between some paragraphs)!! :thumbsup:
> *


Right, or no?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos_@Feb 2 2007, 11:09 AM~7156660
> *At least these vatos kept the Toast in the Cocina
> *


:0 :0 
:0 :0 
:0 :0


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2007, 12:25 PM~7156774
> *:uh:
> *


I worked as a writer at a record label, I think I know...

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos_@Feb 2 2007, 09:38 AM~7156866
> *:0 :0
> :0 :0
> :0 :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 2 2007, 09:40 AM~7156877
> *I worked as a writer at a record label, I think I know...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



AH :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 2 2007, 12:42 PM~7156893
> *AH :biggrin:
> *


It was fun to a point.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

nice read

i used to be very jealous of cali people who grew up around lowriding (somewhat still am), it felt unfair how they were surround by my passion, and in Indiana all was around when i was growing up were maybe 2 lowriders i would consider nice in this day in age. But i somehow had/have more lowriding in my heart than any cali cat you could stand me next to. I was building lowrider models and bikes at 10-11,, I juiced my first car at 13,,havnt stopped since and im 24 now.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

story is good needs pics though :cheesy: good luck


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

interesting story

like Jeff said though, its kind of anticlimactic towards the end.  

hope it makes it.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Firme story homie! Dam hearing about Kitchen and 60's on the shaw brought back some memories. You probably remember when we would try not to get stuck at the light on 60 by the liqour store? And the ol crenshaw swapmeet. I use to hate catching the RTD, there. :biggrin: GOOD MEMORIES HOMIE!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> Nice story Playboy.
> [/b]


Ditto.

Uh, cuz, what's up with that 'signature'? :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Interesting story, good history... that would make an awesome movie. I bet it was a sight to see all of those clean low lows cruising.. dam i can imagine....


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 2 2007, 03:22 AM~7155302
> *
> On Sundays, after hustlin', I'd walk to the famous Weinerscnitzel and post up to watch the Lowriders. This was during the time the Shaw was full of LowLow's and VW's, I remember a Ford Explorer club out there too ..Young Hogg was just getting started and all the famous people you know off his videos were there live and in person. Gucci, Big Punchy, Zuess, Bigg Ratt, Del Dogg, Meme, Charles Clayton and of chorse Gangster. Good guys man, who loved (still do) our hobby and treated me with respect. I remember when Ratt almost ran me over with Christine...a not so bad death.
> 
> *


Good people right there!!! He helped me out a lot on my 63. Did all kinds of work, and didn't even charge me half the time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdimpala64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Good read!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin: GOOD READING.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Feb 2 2007, 11:07 AM~7157037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was like "field of dreams" out there.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

It was good to read your story :thumbsup:



Now can someone please explain to me why in the fuck you need to highlight the entire story to just say something like:





:thumbsup:

Or good read


:uh: all that fucken scrolling, we know what your reffering to :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Feb 2 2007, 11:53 AM~7157366
> *Firme story homie! Dam hearing about Kitchen and 60's on the shaw brought back some memories. You probably remember when we would try not to get stuck at the light on 60 by the liqour store? And the ol crenshaw swapmeet. I use to hate catching the RTD, there. :biggrin: GOOD MEMORIES HOMIE!
> *


Most of the lights on the Shaw I dreaded to stop at...I'd just roll really slow. Especially past the 50's south.

That paticular swapmeet was off the chain back in the day. They even had a Lowrider bike and model shop there with a lot of Schwinn parts. I miss those days.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Living and Lowriding in LA at its best. Thanks Homie.*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why u let them dudes punk u like that


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

He probably didn't want nothing happen to his ride


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 2 2007, 03:19 PM~7159036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I coulda cared less about the car. I didn't want to get shot.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

True... I forgot things were much worst in the past then nowadays... and it probably still is the same?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

**


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

cool story


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Feb 2 2007, 06:45 PM~7159770
> *cool story
> *



Where in MD are you???


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 2 2007, 02:59 PM~7158366
> *It was good to read your story :thumbsup:
> Now can someone please explain to me why in the fuck you need to highlight the entire story to just say something like:
> :thumbsup:
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out. I thought I was the only one who knew that :biggrin: 
People quoting 75 pictures just to say :thumbsup: 

:uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I found a few pictures. I'll get more later.

This is the Famous "Wall" at 50th and Crenshaw. You outta towners might have seen it in the move Boyz n The Hood. This is where dozens of Lowriders would park. It was a good spot because it was right next to the the Blvd.

























This is Stevie's On The Strip at Crenshaw and Jefferson. This is where I'd bus tables. Good food here.









Only pic I could get of the Liquor Bank


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

no hate, actually read it all which is a first for a lengthy post on lil


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

thats some good shit.....i grew up on main & gage, pops my is from 62 ECC i love hearing about real shit from the house...much love


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 2 2007, 04:07 PM~7159448
> *I coulda cared less about the car. I didn't want to get shot.
> *


 :thumbsup: for honesty

On the real. Once again i'm inspired. Thanks for the read Shaw.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Damn I miss Cali sometimes


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im glad i got lost in that area on my way back to 29 palms. im betting im the first lowrider with CT tags on that strip!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Damn Good Story :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

real nice story, the shaw is the spot


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I really appreciate all the good feedback. When I posted this I didn't know what to expect from you guys....I just felt the urge to write. Lowriding is great, isin't it?

Again, 

Thank you.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 2 2007, 11:35 PM~7162992
> *I really appreciate all the good feedback. When I posted this I didn't know what to expect from you guys....I just felt the urge to write. Lowriding is great, isin't it?
> 
> Again,
> ...


hell yes it is.... nothing better than it..


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any pics of the monte ??


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2007, 01:35 AM~7162992
> *Lowriding is great, isn't it?
> 
> 
> *


I dont really care about anything else. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Feb 3 2007, 12:11 AM~7163172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait till you come out here!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

nice story :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Mannnnn you just dont know what you did to me  Those days were the bet :biggrin: Sad as to say i grew up in all them neighborhoods and the hommies from the Rich Rollin used to put it down. they had people on the shaw scarrred to roll their shit .Remember those nissan trucks? Poor dudes used to get jacced at every corner :uh: I remember when Big Ratt had that light blue foe when Unlimited Hydraulics (Earnest H )shop was on crenshaw and 76 Ratt used to swang it up the hill(everyone waited to see that) Where you on the shaw one sunday nite when that green i think it was a rag 61 with patterens and graphics hit that tree before you got to the top of the hill on the shaw?that was messed up.Ive had some great nites also .I remember when Stylistics used to hang out at leimert park deep right off crenshaw i had a stock snow white 65 impala on true classics .But you know what i liked most? i used to stay in the aves off vernon and crenshaw.And we would be on the porch blowing chronic and the police would shut down the shaw.All youd see was low lows comming down the street back to back going to the next spot and we`d jump in the 5 and follow everyone to the next spot :thumbsup: 

Crenshaw hommie you did that :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

dam good story would of been nicer if it was longer!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2007, 02:29 AM~7163240
> *
> Just wait till you come out here!
> *


every time I come to LA, I start to miss it as soon as I come home, but its cool, I will be a permanent resident in the future.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2007, 01:35 AM~7162992
> *I really appreciate all the good feedback. When I posted this I didn't know what to expect from you guys....I just felt the urge to write. Lowriding is great, isin't it?
> 
> Again,
> ...



when did you drop tha "CBM?".....I don't remember anyone saying you could drop out....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Feb 3 2007, 08:48 AM~7164082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, no one will forget my contribution to the CBM :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

[/quote]

Trust me, no one will forget my contribution to the CBM :biggrin:
[/quote]

that doesn't matter...what you have done is not CBM approved :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Trust me, no one will forget my contribution to the CBM :biggrin:
[/quote]

that doesn't matter...what you have done is not CBM approved :angry:
[/quote]

HAPPY NOW?


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> Trust me, no one will forget my contribution to the CBM :biggrin:


that doesn't matter...what you have done is not CBM approved :angry:
[/quote]

HAPPY NOW?
[/quote]
:biggrin: I'm just fucking wit ya homie..........................


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Great story Crenshaw! We from two different hoods, but seem to have alot in common. Thanks for mentioning my Hood (THE JUNGLEZ) in your story! :thumbsup: You know the TacoBell on Crenshaw & 60th? I used to work there. On Sundays instead of catching the RTD (the 210 to the 105) I would walk all the way down Crenshaw from 60th to MLK then home looking at the lowriders. If you from LA you know thats a long ass walk! That was pretty much my motivation.

Anyways thanks for the cool story!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 4 2007, 02:50 PM~7172919
> *Great story Crenshaw! We from two different hoods, but seem to have alot in common. Thanks for mentioning my Hood (THE JUNGLEZ) in your story! :thumbsup:  You know the TacoBell on Crenshaw & 60th? I used to work there. On Sundays instead of catching the RTD (the 210 to the 105) I would walk all the way down Crenshaw from 60th to MLK then home looking at the lowriders. If you from LA you know thats a long ass walk! That was pretty much my motivation.
> 
> Anyways thanks for the cool story!
> *


Your welcome 

Yeah, thats like a 3-4 mile walk...but I bet it passed right by with all the action out there!

Where exactly did you live?


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2007, 12:18 AM~7163207
> *I dont really care about anything else.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 915imperials (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 4 2007, 02:50 PM~7172919
> *Great story Crenshaw! We from two different hoods, but seem to have alot in common. Thanks for mentioning my Hood (THE JUNGLEZ) in your story! :thumbsup:  You know the TacoBell on Crenshaw & 60th? I used to work there. On Sundays instead of catching the RTD (the 210 to the 105) I would walk all the way down Crenshaw from 60th to MLK then home looking at the lowriders. If you from LA you know thats a long ass walk! That was pretty much my motivation.
> 
> Anyways thanks for the cool story!
> *


OMG not to forget ALL the fyne ladies in the jungles :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2007, 01:05 PM~7165417
> *I knew that would take YOU back. HAHAH....I don't remeber that but I remember old man Ernest, what happined to him? Do you remember that purple '63 the caught on on fire at Adams & Crenshaw at the gas station? Nobody knew where the owner of the car was...shit was crazy. I remember the Nissan trucks and 5.O's out there..Crenshaw Mafia and the 60's we're jacking everybody...especially if you went down the avenues or in the J's. And Leimert park, I used to be tired sometimes and I'd lay out on the grass asleep like a bum with a big sammich..those were the days I'll tell ya.
> 
> Trust me, no one will forget my contribution to the CBM :biggrin:
> *


Yea Crenshaw it did :biggrin: Thanks hommie
As for Ernest i dont know what happened to him.Id love to see him right about now.And those lincons.They were big and Sweet.HA HA HA the good ol days :thumbsup:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

Crenshaw's Finest[/i]@Feb 2 2007 said:


> When I turned 16 years old, my older homie Allen who was the eldest in our Lowrider bike club (Homies BC), was a manager for a McDonalds in West L.A. He gave me my first legal job there. The day I recieved my "burger" uniform, I was happy as a motherfucker. See my pops was an ex-con and mom was always a housewife with no skills, so I was on Welfare till I got this job getting like $30 bux a month from moms as allowance.
> 
> When I got this job..I thought being poor was behind me. I got home later that day and told pops the good news and he told me I couldin't take the job cuz they'd (the county) would take moms check away because I had a legal job....I was furious.
> 
> ...


GOOD SHIT CRENSHAW... THOSE WERE THE DAYS HOMIE I USE TO BE UP AT ERNEST HYDRAULIC SHOP ON CRENSHAW ALL THE TIME WITH MY HOMIE RABBIT FROM 83RD STR. GET'N MY RIDA HOOKED UP AND EVEN THOU I WAS RIDING WITH THEE OTHER SIDE C.C. AND IS FROM INGLEWOOD THEM HOMIES ALWAYS SHOWED ME LOVE.. I COULD NEVER FORGET THAT SHIT.... GOOD SHIT CRENSHAW..... HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 5 2007, 10:16 AM~7178322
> *GOOD SHIT CRENSHAW... THOSE WERE THE DAYS HOMIE I USE TO BE UP AT ERNEST HYDRAULIC SHOP ON CRENSHAW ALL THE TIME WITH MY HOMIE RABBIT FROM 83RD STR. GET'N MY RIDA HOOKED UP AND EVEN THOU I WAS RIDING WITH THEE OTHER SIDE C.C. AND IS FROM INGLEWOOD THEM HOMIES ALWAYS SHOWED ME LOVE.. I COULD NEVER FORGET THAT SHIT.... GOOD SHIT CRENSHAW..... HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



BADDASS car club. I wonder what ever happen to Big Moe 62 after he passed??


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 3 2007, 09:48 AM~7164082
> *Mannnnn  you  just dont know what you did to me    Those days were the bet  :biggrin: Sad as to say i grew up in all them neighborhoods and the hommies from the Rich Rollin used to put it down. they had people on the shaw scarrred to roll their shit .Remember those nissan trucks? Poor dudes used to get jacced at every corner :uh: I remember when Big Ratt had that light blue foe when Unlimited Hydraulics (Earnest H )shop was on crenshaw and 76 Ratt used to swang it up the hill(everyone waited to see that) Where you on the shaw one sunday nite when that green  i think it was a rag 61 with patterens and graphics hit that tree before you got to the top of the hill on the shaw?that was messed up.Ive had some great nites also .I remember when Stylistics used to hang out at leimert park deep right off crenshaw i had a stock snow white 65 impala on true classics .But you know what i liked most? i used to stay in the aves off vernon and crenshaw.And we would be on the porch blowing chronic and the police would shut down the shaw.All youd see was low lows comming down the street back to back going to the next spot and we`d jump in the 5 and follow everyone to the next spot :thumbsup:
> 
> Crenshaw hommie you did that  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

Crenshaw's Finest[/i]@Feb 2 2007 said:


> When I turned 16 years old, my older homie Allen who was the eldest in our Lowrider bike club (Homies BC), was a manager for a McDonalds in West L.A. He gave me my first legal job there. The day I recieved my "burger" uniform, I was happy as a motherfucker. See my pops was an ex-con and mom was always a housewife with no skills, so I was on Welfare till I got this job getting like $30 bux a month from moms as allowance.
> 
> When I got this job..I thought being poor was behind me. I got home later that day and told pops the good news and he told me I couldin't take the job cuz they'd (the county) would take moms check away because I had a legal job....I was furious.
> 
> ...


good ass story i hope it makes it to be a movie or documenetary.movie would be better docs are sometimes like wacthing the history channel.i still think there others like you to this day and prolly wearing the same shooes if you know what i mean.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 4 2007, 04:25 PM~7173132
> *Your welcome
> 
> Yeah, thats like a 3-4 mile walk...but I bet it passed right by with all the action out there!
> ...



I met Leapin Lonnie at a car show on Inglewood and Marine. It felt like I met the president. :biggrin: He was with his wife.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: that's history right there, anybody else got some stories and shit for us youngsters?


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

great story


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

Crenshaw's Finest[/i]@Feb 2 2007 said:


> When I turned 16 years old, my older homie Allen who was the eldest in our Lowrider bike club (Homies BC), was a manager for a McDonalds in West L.A. He gave me my first legal job there. The day I recieved my "burger" uniform, I was happy as a motherfucker. See my pops was an ex-con and mom was always a housewife with no skills, so I was on Welfare till I got this job getting like $30 bux a month from moms as allowance.
> 
> When I got this job..I thought being poor was behind me. I got home later that day and told pops the good news and he told me I couldin't take the job cuz they'd (the county) would take moms check away because I had a legal job....I was furious.
> 
> ...


kick ass story i wish it waqs longer, if it hits stores I'll buy it


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 4 2007, 03:25 PM~7173132
> *Your welcome
> 
> Yeah, thats like a 3-4 mile walk...but I bet it passed right by with all the action out there!
> ...


From the mall just go down MLK one block to Marlton go left to Santa Rosalia go right. Pass the world famous Bells Deli liquor store(which I grew up calling it Belly Dell's) Keep going to pass Murfield Dr. to Hillcrest Dr. I lived on Hillcrest. Went to Audubon Jr. High & Dorsey High.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Choosing a color for my Cadillac came really easy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

baddass Caddy. how long you been in NC??


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 5 2007, 10:57 AM~7178539
> *BADDASS car club. I wonder what ever happen to Big Moe 62 after he passed??
> *


LAST I HEARD WAS THAT ONE OF THE HOMIES HAD IT


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 6 2007, 04:04 PM~7191605
> *baddass Caddy. how long you been in NC??
> *


Off and on since 92 (got stationed at Ft Bragg, NC when I joined the Army)

Damn I'm gettin old


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT IT DO PAYFRED.. HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 6 2007, 06:19 PM~7192966
> *WHAT IT DO PAYFRED..  HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE?
> *


What up DOGG! I know YOU got some Crenshaw stories bein from the Wood and shit. What you know about them raggedy ass apartments right on Crenshaw & Century? Thats the I (inglewood for you outsiders) Dogg. I used to stay there too. Back when Crenshaw Christian Center was actually ON Crenshaw.


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 6 2007, 07:38 PM~7193123
> *What up DOGG! I know YOU got some Crenshaw stories bein from the Wood and shit. What you know about them raggedy ass apartments right on Crenshaw & Century? Thats the I (inglewood for you outsiders) Dogg. I used to stay there too. Back when Crenshaw Christian Center was actually ON Crenshaw.
> *


NOT SHIT DOGG.... IT WAS CRAZY BACK THEN HOMIE..... HELL YEAH I REMEMBER THEM RAGADY ASS APARTMENTS :roflmao: I USE TO HAVE A BITCH NAME TRACEY THAT LIVED THERE HOMIE... THOSE WERE THE WILD WILD WEST DAYS DOGG.... SO MUCH SHIT HAPPEN SO DAM FAST.... BUT I STILL REMEMBER IT LIKE IT WAS YESTURDAY.....THATS WHEN GOLDEN BIRD FRIED CHICKEN WAS RIGHT THERE ON CENTURY THE BEST CHICKEN HOUSE ON THE WESTCOAST AT THAT TIME HOMIE RIGHT BY THE BOTTOMS


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

here ya go


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 6 2007, 09:13 PM~7194054
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA...YEAH HOMIE THATS IN THE I...RIGHT THERE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 6 2007, 07:33 PM~7193567
> *NOT SHIT DOGG.... IT WAS CRAZY BACK THEN HOMIE..... HELL YEAH  I REMEMBER THEM RAGADY ASS APARTMENTS :roflmao: I USE TO HAVE A BITCH NAME TRACEY THAT LIVED THERE HOMIE... THOSE WERE THE WILD WILD WEST DAYS DOGG.... SO MUCH SHIT HAPPEN SO DAM FAST.... BUT I STILL REMEMBER IT LIKE IT WAS YESTURDAY.....THATS WHEN GOLDEN BIRD FRIED CHICKEN WAS RIGHT THERE ON CENTURY THE BEST CHICKEN HOUSE ON THE WESTCOAST AT THAT TIME HOMIE RIGHT BY THE BOTTOMS
> *


NO SHIT IT WAS CRAZY BACK THEN. I DIDIN'T SEE MYSELF GETTING PAST 21 AND THATS REAL. JUST TOOO MUCH SHIT HAPPINING EVERYWHERE TO EVERYONE.


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 7 2007, 09:08 AM~7197615
> *NO SHIT IT WAS CRAZY BACK THEN. I DIDIN'T SEE MYSELF GETTING PAST 21 AND THATS REAL. JUST TOOO MUCH SHIT HAPPINING EVERYWHERE TO EVERYONE.
> *


YEAH I DONT KNOW HOW MANY TIMES THE YOUNG HOMIES MOMMAS TOLD US THAT SHIT... HOMIE ALOT OF US IS BLESSED TO STILL BE HERE TODAY TO SHARE THE HISTORY WITH THE YOUNGSTERS... REAL TALK


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

PAYFRED YOU LOOK FAMILIAR HOMIE.. DID YOU KNOW THE HOMIE D.R. (RIP) AND THE HOMIE LIL DRE. THEY HUNG OUT OVER THERE ALL THE TIME HOMIE... THAT WAS IN THE LATE 80s DOGG..


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

PS- LOVE this thread.

I know its not here for me to love but it just shows how growing up in the hood (any hood really) is like living in a small town in the middle of a big city! LOL That's what I ALWAYS say about Southwest Detroit and, as I can see, the same goes for the LA neighborhoods. :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Didn't they film Training Day in that neighborhood your guys are talking about? I might be wrong...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 7 2007, 02:28 PM~7200249
> *PS- LOVE this thread.
> 
> I know its not here for me to love but it just shows how growing up in the hood (any hood really) is like living in a small town in the middle of a big city!  LOL  That's what I ALWAYS say about Southwest Detroit and, as I can see, the same goes for the LA neighborhoods.  :thumbsup:
> *


I like reading your replys too Howard...in most topics. :biggrin: Growing up in the ghetto has it's up's and downs, theres a certain "harmony" at times amongst the people. Growning up in such an enviroment gives you certain lessons in life and first hand experiance you cant find anywhere else. Theres many things I would chnge if I could go back in time but many I would keep the same.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 7 2007, 04:02 PM~7201267
> *Didn't they film Training Day in that neighborhood your guys are talking about? I might be wrong...
> *


Yes, it's called "The Jungles" in slang term. It's a neighborhood behind the Crenshaw/Baldwin Hills plaza west of Crenshaw Blvd, north of Martin Luther King Blvd.

The streets in that hood are like mazes and theres trees and foilege everwhere thus the name Jungles. It's mostly apartments and it's very hard to find your way outta that place. All Bloods in there, Black P Stones and Crenshaw Mafia. Lotta hoodrats in there too so be careful.

Here's more on that: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_P._Stones_(Jungles)


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

I just wanted to make sure.. one of my homeboys that was active back in the days in L.A. told me a while back.... he said "once you go in there, you won't come back out alive"... :0 That's crazy...


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 7 2007, 05:02 PM~7201267
> *Didn't they film Training Day in that neighborhood your guys are talking about? I might be wrong...
> *


THAT MOVIE WAS FILMED IN THE JUNGLES..... THE APT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT IS LOCATED IN INGLEWOOD HOMIE ABOUT 20 MINUTES AWAY


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 7 2007, 07:14 PM~7202839
> *THAT MOVIE WAS FILMED IN THE JUNGLES..... THE APT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT IS LOCATED IN INGLEWOOD HOMIE ABOUT 20 MINUTES AWAY
> *


dam... that's a trip homeboy....


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 7 2007, 07:08 AM~7197615
> *NO SHIT IT WAS CRAZY BACK THEN. I DIDIN'T SEE MYSELF GETTING PAST 21 AND THATS REAL. JUST TOOO MUCH SHIT HAPPINING EVERYWHERE TO EVERYONE.
> *


WHATS UP WITH THA BOOK HOMIE? WHEN WILL A NIGG BE ABLE TO GET ACTION ON THAT.....


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 6 2007, 03:03 PM~7191593
> *Choosing a color for my Cadillac came really easy!
> 
> 
> ...


OOH WEEE, THAT NICE HOMIE


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 7 2007, 06:35 PM~7202097
> *Yes, it's called "The Jungles" in slang term. It's a neighborhood behind the Crenshaw/Baldwin Hills plaza west of Crenshaw Blvd, north of Martin Luther King Blvd.
> 
> The streets in that hood are like mazes and theres trees and foilege everwhere thus the name Jungles. It's mostly apartments and it's very hard to find your way outta that place. All Bloods in there, Black P Stones and Crenshaw Mafia. Lotta hoodrats in there too so be careful.
> ...


REAL SHIT .... JUST ONE THINGS WRONG HERE CRENSHAW LET ME FIX IT FOR YOU HOMIE... NOW THE JUNGLES IS WHERE THE BLACK P. STONES BE... MUCH LOVE TO THE STONES STILL OUT THERE DOING THE MOST ... BUT THE CRENSHAW MAFIAS.... IS LOCATED IN A PLACE WE CALL THE BOTTOMS... STRAIGHT OUTTA INGLEWOOD... WHATS UP TO MY RELATIVE MONSTER EDDY DOING LIFE IN THE PEN BEHIND THIS BANG'N.... A LOTTA HOODRATS IN BOTH SPOTS LIKE EVERY HOOD IN CALI :biggrin: NO DOUBT HOMIES


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 7 2007, 08:21 PM~7202898
> *dam... that's a trip homeboy....
> *


 ITS ALL TRUE SHIT HOMIE.... ITS NO PLACE WHERE YOU WANT TO BE... IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOU DOING ... REAL TALK


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 7 2007, 07:28 PM~7202948
> *ITS ALL TRUE SHIT HOMIE.... ITS NO PLACE WHERE YOU WANT TO BE... IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOU DOING ... REAL TALK
> *


Got that right homie.. its not smart to go inside hoods if your not from there..


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 7 2007, 06:26 PM~7202936
> *REAL SHIT .... JUST ONE THINGS WRONG HERE CRENSHAW LET ME FIX IT FOR YOU HOMIE... NOW THE JUNGLES IS WHERE THE BLACK P. STONES BE... MUCH LOVE TO THE STONES STILL OUT THERE DOING THE MOST ... BUT THE CRENSHAW MAFIAS....  IS LOCATED IN  A PLACE WE CALL THE BOTTOMS... STRAIGHT OUTTA INGLEWOOD... WHATS UP TO MY RELATIVE MONSTER EDDY DOING LIFE IN THE PEN BEHIND THIS BANG'N.... A LOTTA HOODRATS IN BOTH SPOTS LIKE EVERY HOOD IN CALI :biggrin: NO DOUBT HOMIES
> *


 :biggrin: 104st Mafia in tha ING...THA BOTTOMS 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 6 2007, 05:03 PM~7191593
> *Choosing a color for my Cadillac came really easy!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LAC IS NICE HOMIE.. IM DIG'N THE RIMS


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 7 2007, 06:35 PM~7202097
> *Yes, it's called "The Jungles" in slang term. It's a neighborhood behind the Crenshaw/Baldwin Hills plaza west of Crenshaw Blvd, north of Martin Luther King Blvd.
> 
> The streets in that hood are like mazes and theres trees and foilege everwhere thus the name Jungles. It's mostly apartments and it's very hard to find your way outta that place. All Bloods in there, Black P Stones and Crenshaw Mafia. Lotta hoodrats in there too so be careful.
> ...


 :biggrin: Aint no joke


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 7 2007, 07:14 PM~7202839
> *THAT MOVIE WAS FILMED IN THE JUNGLES..... THE APT WE ARE TALKING ABOUT IS LOCATED IN INGLEWOOD HOMIE ABOUT 20 MINUTES AWAY
> *



Just watched a documentry called "Bastards of the Party" narrated by a guy from Athens Park, who was also in the Jungles scenes of Training Day. It covered a lot of history of the early social movements and their development over time in South L.A.. There were also a few lo lo shots.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY+Feb 7 2007, 07:21 PM~7202900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


South L.A. and Inglewood have a lot of history many people don't know about...I'll write more when i have a little time....gotta go to work tonight, graveshift.

THANKS HOMIES.


----------



## way_outta_order (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 7 2007, 05:35 PM~7202097
> *Yes, it's called "The Jungles" in slang term. It's a neighborhood behind the Crenshaw/Baldwin Hills plaza west of Crenshaw Blvd, north of Martin Luther King Blvd.
> 
> The streets in that hood are like mazes and theres trees and foilege everwhere thus the name Jungles. It's mostly apartments and it's very hard to find your way outta that place. All Bloods in there, Black P Stones and Crenshaw Mafia. Lotta hoodrats in there too so be careful.
> ...


keep it you. that s some real life stuff u spitten


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 7 2007, 07:30 PM~7202047
> *I like reading your replys too Howard...in most topics. :biggrin: Growing up in the ghetto has it's up's and downs, theres a certain "harmony" at times amongst the people. Growning up in such an enviroment gives you certain lessons in life and first hand experiance you cant find anywhere else. Theres many things I would chnge if I could go back in time but many I would keep the same.
> *


Well put... :thumbsup: And thanks for the complement--but it's going to make me talk too much I can already tell :biggrin: :biggrin: 

But what you're saying makes me think how *I often hear people complaining about an urban neighborhood not being a "place to raise kids"*, or asking my wife and I condescindingly if we're planning to "raise your kids there"!? I ALWAYS have to ask why not? *We grew up here *(including the people often asking the question) and look how we came out :dunno:... *what's the problem? 

We weren't products of chance.* We had strong support (family, friends, neighbors)and I vow that my children will have even more support than we did. No, *it's NOT easy, but there's MUCH to say about the work required to "turn out" *whether we're talking about life, education, or job/career/talents, etc. There's MUCH to say about the culture, experiences, and diversity that contributes to the development of someone growing up in the neighborhood and, just like with anything else, *you can squander the riches (in experiences/resources) you have at your disposal and create MORE "debt" than you'll ever be able to free your self from or you can invest and flip what you have 40x's over to become a person of value*--however you define it. 

*Yours is a story about flipping it.* :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 3 2007, 07:48 AM~7164082
> *Mannnnn  you  just dont know what you did to me    Those days were the bet  :biggrin: Sad as to say i grew up in all them neighborhoods and the hommies from the Rich Rollin used to put it down. they had people on the shaw scarrred to roll their shit .Remember those nissan trucks? Poor dudes used to get jacced at every corner :uh: I remember when Big Ratt had that light blue foe when Unlimited Hydraulics (Earnest H )shop was on crenshaw and 76 Ratt used to swang it up the hill(everyone waited to see that) Where you on the shaw one sunday nite when that green  i think it was a rag 61 with patterens and graphics hit that tree before you got to the top of the hill on the shaw?that was messed up.Ive had some great nites also .I remember when Stylistics used to hang out at leimert park deep right off crenshaw i had a stock snow white 65 impala on true classics .But you know what i liked most? i used to stay in the aves off vernon and crenshaw.And we would be on the porch blowing chronic and the police would shut down the shaw.All youd see was low lows comming down the street back to back going to the next spot and we`d jump in the 5 and follow everyone to the next spot :thumbsup:
> 
> Crenshaw hommie you did that  :thumbsup:
> *


STILL GOT THE TAN FOE!!!!!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 7 2007, 11:36 PM~7205215
> *I don't know whats going on with them fools, maybe I should do something on my own.
> Your right :biggrin: Mafia is more on the north part.
> South L.A. and Inglewood have a lot of history many people don't know about...I'll write more when i have a little time....gotta go to work tonight, graveshift.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 2 2007, 10:18 AM~7156730
> *Some words of advice;
> 
> Use spell check.
> ...




You are too funny!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 7 2007, 02:28 PM~7200246
> *PAYFRED YOU LOOK FAMILIAR HOMIE.. DID YOU KNOW THE HOMIE D.R. (RIP) AND THE HOMIE LIL DRE. THEY HUNG OUT OVER THERE ALL THE TIME HOMIE... THAT WAS IN THE LATE 80s DOGG..
> *


Naw, dont think I know them.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Feb 7 2007, 07:23 PM~7202909
> *OOH WEEE, THAT NICE HOMIE
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 7 2007, 07:48 PM~7203145
> *THAT LAC IS NICE HOMIE.. IM DIG'N THE RIMS
> *


Thanks Man. You know how WE do it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 8 2007, 09:16 AM~7207770
> *Well put... :thumbsup:  And thanks for the complement--but it's going to make me talk too much I can already tell  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> But what you're saying makes me think how I often hear people complaining about an urban neighborhood not being a "place to raise kids", or asking my wife and I condescindingly if we're planning to "raise your kids there"!?  I ALWAYS have to ask why not?  We grew up here (including the people often asking the question) and look how we came out :dunno:... what's the problem?
> ...


I think I'm going to have to read what you wrote a couple of more time to fully understand it, but so far it makes perfect sence. I'll respond but I'm at work and distracted so I can't be as articulate as I'd like but I'll try.

As to what I highlighted....I learned somethng from My friend Stanley Tookie Williams, which is the concept of "self hate" amongst minorities and poor people. As children we're programmed by our caretakers,the media and even friends to hate or resent our lifestyle and we digest all the stereotypes we're plauged with. As time goes by, we get to the point where we believe all this stuff thats projected onto us. And because we're told everything we live around is "bad" we act out and teach our children this without really thinking about it. This is "self hate". The only thing that combats this is more consciousness. I even had battled myself with this, with this very discussion....one of the guys from COLDBLOODED CC asked me about my book. The first thought I had was "wtf would I write a book for?, none of y'all would read it" My own self hate. 

Not many of us live to tell or come to the point where we ca actually be clear about how life in the Hood as affected us. And some of us probably don't care to talk about in any sort of depth. Lowriding though is an artistic expression that came from a lifestyle of poverty and you see how much we combat the stereotypes we get. At least we can talk about that here on this site...which we DON'T DO ENOUGH OF btw. 

I have many random thoughts going through my head writing this. I hope we can continue to "talk" here in General.


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 8 2007, 05:29 PM~7211885
> *Naw, dont think I know them.
> *


OH OK HOMIE WHATS UP WIT CHA DOGG.... I KNOW YOU HAVE SOME NICE FLICKS OF THAT COUPE... LET ME CHECK IT OUT HOMIE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

This article came out in the most recent issue of L.A. WEEKLY The reason I'm putting it in here is because Cle "Bone" Sloan's interview mirrors what w'eve been talking about to a point. His views on life in the hood are very interesting. It's also important to know that he's the president of THEE OTHER SIDE CC here in south L.A.

http://www.laweekly.com/general/features/t...n/15610/?page=1


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 8 2007, 07:26 PM~7212835
> *This article came out in the most recent issue of L.A. WEEKLY The reason I'm putting it in here is because Cle "Bone" Sloan's interview mirrors what w'eve been talking about to a point. His views on life in the hood are very interesting. It's also important to know that he's the president of THEE OTHER SIDE CC here in south L.A.
> 
> http://www.laweekly.com/general/features/t...n/15610/?page=1
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CHECK IT OUT HOMIES ON HBO FRIDAY NIGHT AT 12:00


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SHAW YOUR STORY WAS LIKE A BREATH OF FRESH AIR TO ME. YOU KNOW WE GOT A LOT IN COMMON DAWG. IT SEEMED A LIL RUSHED TOWARDS THE END THOUGH; I GUESS YOU AINT WANNA GET TOO LONG WINDED. BUT FUCK IT IF FOOS SAY IT'S A LOTTA READIN. ATLEAST YOUR SHIT HAS SUBSTANCE. TOO MUCH BULLSHIT ON LAYITLOW. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WITH THE REAL SHIT. IT'S VERY ENTERTAINING


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks D...Yeah, I was getting winded and wanted to wrap it up, but theres more to come from me you can bet!!

Did you get a chance to read Bone's interview I posted above?^^^ He's doing a little bit more than most of us on these streets homie, I'm gonna keep an eye on this guy. Dude's all over the game from being a Blood to the pres. of a car club to film making to politics damn. Whats your thoughts?

And your right, there is TOO MUCH BS on Layitlow. There ain't too much about the culture, how we came up as riders, black,brown and white relations in the lowriding game etc. at all on here. These fools think talking about the lifestyle and culture is about the newest rap CD or shoes or tattoos or something...they got it twisted. And in the meantime shit is going crazy in the streets all over the country. Lowriding is one of the things we got holding us together as all races...we need to monopolize and use this for an example to other people outside the game.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

good reading. would make a good movie. i would go see it


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Feb 8 2007, 10:41 PM~7215340
> *good reading. would make a good movie. i would go see it
> *


x2


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Good story Crenshaw's Finest ... you have lived it!! no questioning that homie


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 2 2007, 01:54 PM~7157379
> *Ditto.
> 
> Uh, cuz, what's up with that 'signature'?  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


FOOL WHATCHU GOT AGAINST ROSCOE's FAMOUS CHICKEN AND WAFFLES :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 8 2007, 06:34 PM~7212898
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CHECK IT OUT HOMIES ON HBO  FRIDAY NIGHT AT 12:00
> *


I was able to check it out a couple of nights ago. Everyone needs to see this. It touched on some good points ( regarding the social economic origins of gang culture, the depth of LAPD corruption, Los Angeles life in general ). In the past these stories have been censored to those who did not witness them first hand. 

Crenshaw, just as Bone's story needs to be told, so does yours homie. Use whatever media you can. These stories relate to a lot of people. Move the crowd homie. Good Luck.


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 9 2007, 02:07 PM~7218920
> *I was able to check it out a couple of nights ago.  Everyone needs to see this.  It touched on some good points ( regarding the social economic origins of gang culture, the depth of LAPD corruption, Los Angeles  life in general ).  In the past these stories have been censored to those who did not witness them first hand.
> 
> Crenshaw, just as Bone's story needs to be told, so does yours homie.  Use whatever media you can.  These stories relate to a lot of people.  Move the crowd homie.  Good Luck.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

I grew up in Long Beach/Parmount, used to go on the "shaw" faithfully from "86-94" your story brings back memories fo real. It would be honeys out there from pasadena to the valley. I remember the shaw would be so crowded that we would actually get out our cars and just walk around cuz traffic was not movin on a Sunday night! HA....Thanks for posting your memories of "the Shaw"

Dont forget what month this is ya'll..........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tjsz8VGXLqs


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback+Feb 9 2007, 01:07 PM~7218920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was great just to park and walk around. BTW, good link you posted.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

damn dog GOOD story
Kitchen Crip?That's crazy are they still around?I thought Swans took em out years ago.But it has been awhile since I been there.....
Nice story dog ,took me back
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

Crenshaw's Finest[/i]@Feb 2 2007 said:


> When I turned 16 years old, my older homie Allen who was the eldest in our Lowrider bike club (Homies BC), was a manager for a McDonalds in West L.A. He gave me my first legal job there. The day I recieved my "burger" uniform, I was happy as a motherfucker. See my pops was an ex-con and mom was always a housewife with no skills, so I was on Welfare till I got this job getting like $30 bux a month from moms as allowance.
> 
> When I got this job..I thought being poor was behind me. I got home later that day and told pops the good news and he told me I couldin't take the job cuz they'd (the county) would take moms check away because I had a legal job....I was furious.
> 
> ...


sounds like you been there done that...glad to see you stayed up homie! great story and good luck with it..id like to see this as a film


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME+Feb 11 2007, 02:20 AM~7230593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see what happens and thanks!....theres many interesting things I left out because of space and time limitations...but i would like to explain it in more detail sooner or later and I hope someone like a publisher would help me...but we'll see  

I would really like to do an in-depth non fiction story or documentary about Crenshaw blvd's influence on Lowriding with pictures and interviews and archive video...something NO OTHER person in the game has done. I've been thinking about THAT for years because I love that place.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

I READ IT AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2007, 01:46 PM~7218315
> *FOOL WHATCHU GOT AGAINST ROSCOE's FAMOUS CHICKEN AND WAFFLES :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


That wasn't directed towards 'Crenshaw's Finest'. It was directed towards 'G-Money'.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 11 2007, 02:09 PM~7232451
> *That wasn't directed towards 'Crenshaw's Finest'. It was directed towards 'G-Money'.
> *



whats up tyrone?! how you been homie? shit man jsut chillin out here! gettin the lac ready for spring!! how the four coming?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 11 2007, 03:41 PM~7232597
> *whats up tyrone?! how you been homie? shit man jsut chillin out  here! gettin the lac ready for spring!! how the four coming?
> *


Man, where have you been? Have you moved to Las Vegas yet? I've been alright. I'm back in Illinois (temporary) handling some personal business. But I'll be a permanent resident of Las Vegas again in July. I have my four, but haven't been able to afford to do anything new. The 44" (43" actual) moonroof is in with the headliner done. That's about it. Any progress pictures of the Cadillac?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SUP PEOPLES


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 12 2007, 02:28 PM~7239941
> *SUP PEOPLES
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 11 2007, 03:37 PM~7232919
> *Man, where have you been? Have you moved to Las Vegas yet? I've been alright. I'm back in Illinois (temporary) handling some personal business. But I'll be a permanent resident of Las Vegas again in July. I have my four, but haven't been able to afford to do anything new. The 44" (43" actual) moonroof is in with the headliner done. That's about it.  Any progress pictures of the Cadillac?
> *



man... plans changed with the move :uh: i actually relocated to Omaha which is about 45mins from Lincoln where i was originally located.. ill be out in vegas tho this summer, vistin a few of my bros so we'll defeintly have to meet up id love to check out the four!! i dont have any progress pic of the lac as of yet, but there is/has been progress made!! soon as i get sum of my parts back from certain shops, and finish gettin certain items installed ill be postin pics on my build up thread! im acutally gettin ready to start a new project, cadillac of course but this one will be sumthing really special jsut for the haters  :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

great story.
Brought back memories,shit was wild bacc in those dayz.
Im 28 now,I was one that never thought id see 21.

R.I.P TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT DIDNT MAKE IT. MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE HOMIES DOING 25 WITH A L.
AND FOR THE FEW OF US THAT MADE IT,LETS TRY AND BE SOMEKIND OF GOOD EXAMPLE TO THESE YOUNGSTERS!


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 12 2007, 05:34 PM~7241888
> *great story.
> Brought back memories,shit was wild bacc in those dayz.
> Im 28 now,I was one that never thought id see 21.
> ...


YOU SAID IT!!! OUR KIDS TODAY NEED GOOD ROLE MODELS AND IF LOWRIDING OR SPORTS CAN KEEP THEM STRAIGHT MORE POWER TO THEM, I SAY THIS BECAUSE THERE OUR FUTURE AND NEXT GENERATION AND I HAVE 3 BOYS WHO LOVE LOWRIDERS, HELL, EVEN MY DAUGHTER LIKES THEM "HOPPING CARS", THEY LOOK UP TO THEIR DAD AND MY POPS THEIR GRANDPA WHOM ALSO ENJOY THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND ARE AND WERE ONCE PART OF IT, SO YOUR RIGHT WE NEED TO BE A GOOD EXAMPLE AND ROLE MODELS FOR THEM


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Feb 12 2007, 04:34 PM~7241888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm astonished at the responce I've gotton from this topic and I can't thank y'all enough. It's inspired me to write more in the future which I hope comes acroos as "meaningful" 

We do have to reach out to the youngsters...we always have. We need to help them and ask them to get involved...white, black and brown from all parts of the city...we need to reach out to them. If more "proffesional" Lowriders were more active in generating community awarness, we'd be on to something. What I mean by this is if we started writing with more "depth", started to visit and talk with schools, community centers and youth homes and become more involved with SERVICE towards the youth, in the name of positve Lowriding, we could make a big impact. People like the Police and other forms of media instead of just LRM would also take notice and we'd get exposure. This is what I want to contribute personally.


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

good story


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Feb 12 2007, 05:55 PM~7242019
> *YOU SAID IT!!! OUR KIDS TODAY NEED GOOD ROLE MODELS AND IF LOWRIDING OR SPORTS CAN KEEP THEM STRAIGHT MORE POWER TO THEM, I SAY THIS BECAUSE THERE OUR FUTURE AND NEXT GENERATION AND I HAVE 3 BOYS WHO LOVE LOWRIDERS, HELL, EVEN MY DAUGHTER LIKES THEM "HOPPING CARS", THEY LOOK UP TO THEIR DAD AND MY POPS THEIR GRANDPA WHOM ALSO ENJOY THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND ARE AND WERE ONCE PART OF IT, SO YOUR RIGHT WE NEED TO BE A GOOD EXAMPLE AND ROLE MODELS FOR THEM
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2007, 06:26 PM~7242255
> *I'm astonished at the responce I've gotton from this topic and I can't thank y'all enough. It's inspired me to write more in the future which I hope comes acroos as "meaningful"
> 
> We do have to reach out to the youngsters...we always have. We need to help them and ask them to get involved...white, black and brown from all parts of the city...we need to reach out to them. If more "proffesional" Lowriders were more active in generating community awarness, we'd be on to something. What I mean by this is if we started writing with more "depth", started to visit and talk with schools, community centers and youth homes and become more involved with SERVICE towards the youth, in the name of positve Lowriding, we could make a big impact. People like the Police and other forms of media instead of just LRM would also take notice and we'd get exposure. This is what I want to contribute personally.
> *


Now Thats The Truth! Amen Brother! Thanks!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHATS UP CRENSHAW.... WHAT IT DO HOMIE


----------



## stlladylux (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Feb 12 2007, 06:55 PM~7242019
> *YOU SAID IT!!! OUR KIDS TODAY NEED GOOD ROLE MODELS AND IF LOWRIDING OR SPORTS CAN KEEP THEM STRAIGHT MORE POWER TO THEM, I SAY THIS BECAUSE THERE OUR FUTURE AND NEXT GENERATION AND I HAVE 3 BOYS WHO LOVE LOWRIDERS, HELL, EVEN MY DAUGHTER LIKES THEM "HOPPING CARS", THEY LOOK UP TO THEIR DAD AND MY POPS THEIR GRANDPA WHOM ALSO ENJOY THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND ARE AND WERE ONCE PART OF IT, SO YOUR RIGHT WE NEED TO BE A GOOD EXAMPLE AND ROLE MODELS FOR THEM
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GREAT STORY SHAW I LOVED IT AND YOUR RIGHT ABOUT KEEPING OUR YOUNGER GENERATION OUT OF TROUBLE WETHER IT BE LOWRIDING OR SPORTS.
I WOULD DO MY DIRT BUT WOULD USUALLY TRY TO STAY HOME AND BUILD BIKES


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

Heavy! 

I didn't need photos reading that. My imagination was running wild. You did a good job keeping me interested and portraying the lifestyle... :thumbsup: 

When does the movie drop? I'll be checking it for sure.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

up... :yes:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2007, 05:26 PM~7242255
> *I'm astonished at the responce I've gotton from this topic and I can't thank y'all enough. It's inspired me to write more in the future which I hope comes acroos as "meaningful"
> 
> We do have to reach out to the youngsters...we always have. We need to help them and ask them to get involved...white, black and brown from all parts of the city...we need to reach out to them. If more "proffesional" Lowriders were more active in generating community awarness, we'd be on to something. What I mean by this is if we started writing with more "depth", started to visit and talk with schools, community centers and youth homes and become more involved with SERVICE towards the youth, in the name of positve Lowriding, we could make a big impact. People like the Police and other forms of media instead of just LRM would also take notice and we'd get exposure. This is what I want to contribute personally.
> *


Great story! add some pics!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Feb 12 2007, 04:55 PM~7242019
> *YOU SAID IT!!! OUR KIDS TODAY NEED GOOD ROLE MODELS AND IF LOWRIDING OR SPORTS CAN KEEP THEM STRAIGHT MORE POWER TO THEM, I SAY THIS BECAUSE THERE OUR FUTURE AND NEXT GENERATION AND I HAVE 3 BOYS WHO LOVE LOWRIDERS, HELL, EVEN MY DAUGHTER LIKES THEM "HOPPING CARS", THEY LOOK UP TO THEIR DAD AND MY POPS THEIR GRANDPA WHOM ALSO ENJOY THE LOWRIDER SCENE AND ARE AND WERE ONCE PART OF IT, SO YOUR RIGHT WE NEED TO BE A GOOD EXAMPLE AND ROLE MODELS FOR THEM
> *


HEY MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats up family? I can't begin to express how much I appreciate the positive feedback from this topic. I hope in the near future I can write some more about Crenshaw and my come up in the game. By doing so, personally, I feel delivered and even redeemed from all the stresses I've encountered as a product of my enviroment. I've found that writing can be a helluva therapy. And I need it LOL!

I'll add some more pics to this topic soon. 


Stay true.


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I like the fact that you wrote on both positive and negative sides of the street. 

There's a big miscommunication of Cali that often does not get recognized.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2007, 01:14 PM~7578666
> *I like the fact that you wrote on both positive and negative sides of the street.
> 
> There's a big miscommunication of Cali that often does not get recognized.
> *


What do you mean? I don't understand.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You wrote about coming up and avoiding the bangin' rather than being sucked into it. 

You wrote about directing your energy elsewhere unlike picking up the strap and proving to be "hard" and roll with them.

Most people would think that running and hiding in a cop shop is a bitch move but IMO I think you did the right thing.

You didn't speak about retaliation or grabbing heat, just avoiding the drama.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2007, 01:31 PM~7578788
> *You wrote about coming up and avoiding the bangin' rather than being sucked into it.
> 
> You wrote about directing your energy elsewhere unlike picking up the strap and proving to be "hard" and roll with them.
> ...


Oh okay. I got you.  

I got "put on" on the hood but I was different than some of the homies. You got some tha bang hard and do all kinds of violence. Then you some that are pimps or hustlers that are about their money. That latter was me.

Taking a penatentary chance was kinda stupid in my view. I wasin't doin' baller type moves or flippin' birds but I was doin' enough to keep my homies fed and geared up. I got love and respect for that. 

As far as me dukkin' in the police station, shit...I was scared. Hot bullitts hurt and I had nothing to defend myself. I woulda clutched heat if I had some.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

First time I'm posting these. Heres the Monte I dipped with a LONG time ago taht got destroyed. 

I hated that damn haircut. :angry:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 10 2007, 10:46 PM~7663006
> *First time I'm posting these. Heres the Monte I dipped with a LONG time ago taht got destroyed.
> 
> I hated that damn haircut. :angry:
> ...


Angel, that Monte Carlo looked good! The haircut...I :dunno: , but the Mont Carlo was straight.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 2 2007, 09:18 AM~7156730
> *Some words of advice;
> 
> Use spell check.
> ...


WHO CARES ABOUT PARAGRAPHS AND SHIT... HE TELLING A STORY AND WHEN WE SIT AROUND AND KICK THE SHIT , DON'T NO BODY SAY HOMIE YOU SHOULDA TONED YOUR VOICE DOWN CAUSE IT SOUNDED LIKE YOU WERE AT A COMA..

FUCKIN SPELL CHECK ASSHOLE...


YEAH HOMIE , THAT MUH FUCKA WHO WRITTING THIS MOVIE NED TO HOLLA AT YOU AND THE REST OF US FOR REAL.. I HAD A EXPERIANCE JUS LIKE THAT , BUT I WAS AT MANCHESTER AND THE SHAW AND THE DAMUS GOT ON ME FROM THE SHELL... IN 1992 17 YEARS OLD 1974 MONTE CARLO PAINTED GOLD WITH LACES(COULD NOT AFFORD 72 SPOKES) STILL LIVING OFF MOMS , GOING TO COMPTON HIGH AND HALF ASS SLANGIN ROCKS....BUT MY MC WAS THE SHIT IT HAD LACES LIKE I SAID DIAMOND TUCK INTERIOR(DONE BY LALO)WITH THE 5 INCH T.V. IN THE BACK IN THE MIDDLE OF THE MINI LOVE SEAT .SWIVEL CHAIRS UPFRONT , ALPINE TWO KNOB , 4 6X9'S , NARDI WHEEL , AND A CHANDELIER TO TOP IT OFF... A FRONT AND BACK SET UP FROM EPHRAM UP AT REDS WHEN THE WERE ON CHERRY AND ARTESIA BEFORE THE AMERICAS MOST WANTED. THEY CUT IT OUT IN ONE DAY...DROP OFF AT 9 AM I WAS ON THE SHAW THAT SATURDAY NIGHT HITTING UP THE LIL HOLE IN THE WALL CLUB ON SLAUSON AND CRENSHAW JUS BEFORE THE TRACKS....

ME AND THIS CAT NAMED LILWET FROM MAIN STREET CRIP WAS THE YOUNGEST OUT THERE AT THE TIME... BURGER KING PARKING LOT.. WHEN DEL DOG STOOD THE FISH SCALE 63 UP WITH THE COLD STILLMAN SETUP AND THE BLUE RAGS TIED TO THE ANTENNAS...LIL TERRY WUTH THE 64 FROM THE BIG" M" WAS CLOWIN BUT COULD NOT FADE IT... I REMEMBER BK DOG FROM MY CLUB HAD THE 64 OUT THERE WORKING IT FRSH FROM WINNING FIRST PLACE AT THE SUPER SHOW AT THE SPORTS ARENA SWANGIN AGAINST YADI FROM GROOVEN 4 LIFE...... RAT WAS IN THE GOLD TRE BACK THEN WITH THE MAFIA 4 LIFE PLAQUE.. I REMEMBER PULLING UP ON RAT AND MY HOMIES PUMPED ME UP TO LOCK UP THAT HEAVY ASS MC.. AND I DID HE MUST HAVE GAVE ME 6 GOOD ONES REAL QUICK I DID NOT EVEN KNOW HOW TO HOP YET (1 1/2 DAYS ON FLUID) AND ALREADY PUSHIN THE LINE.. HE CLOWNED THE SHIT OUT OF ME BUT I DID NOT CARE.. HE HAD THEM FENNER STONES WORKIN LIKE A MARZOCCHI OR PISTON PUMP...

BUT I THOUGHT I SHARE THAT WIT CHA.. ILL DIG UP DA PHOTO BOOK TO GRAB SOME FLICKS OF GOLDIE AND POST EM UP.

AND FROM ME TO KNOW THIS HAD TO BEEN THERE.. AND SOME THINK IM NEW TO THIS.. BORN A RIDA GONNA DIE A RIDA


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the love, respect and your story THA LIFE. You and I need to click up one day and maybe put something together ourselves.

You got a few years on me but we share similar history. The shaw has a lot or Lowriding history. Young Hogg only scratched the surface. Too bad more riders from the Shaw don't get on Layitlow or Lowride anymore. But I'm still gonna represent and when the canary four is finished I'll be back out there.

These movie people are just writing scripts off the top of their head man. They need to holla at us like you said. If Truucha is gettin' the cars for this movie, I hope he gets at me and some of the homies instead of puttin riders out on the Shaw in the movie who ain't never set foot there. 

And if you got pics homie, you can post them here.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 10 2007, 09:46 PM~7663006
> *First time I'm posting these. Heres the Monte I dipped with a LONG time ago taht got destroyed.
> 
> I hated that damn haircut. :angry:
> ...


Nice pics....thanks for sharing


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 6 2007, 05:03 PM~7191593
> *Choosing a color for my Cadillac came really easy!
> 
> 
> ...


love the caddy


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

DO YOU GUYS THINK CRENSHAW WILL EVER BE WHAT IT USED TO?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

ay whens that movie come out??????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 11 2007, 11:28 AM~7667778
> *DO YOU GUYS THINK CRENSHAW WILL EVER BE WHAT IT USED TO?
> *


Good question.

The Lowriders are still around the area, thats for sure. But to get it close to the way it used to be I think would take for us to talk to local authorities and property owners in regard to having a place to hang out and park at without getting sweated by the police or DOT. Unfortunately, I don't think we have the collective will, ambition or knowledge on how to do such a thing professionally. It would take alot ot time, leg-work and even money to make things better for Lowriders on the Shaw. I might start something but I'm not ready yet. 

Until that happens we're gonna continue to get harrased and moved around like an unwelcomed guest.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 11 2007, 02:12 PM~7669034
> *Good question.
> 
> The Lowriders are still around the area, thats for sure. But to get it close to the way it used to be I think would take for us to talk to local authorities and property owners in regard to having a place to hang out and park at without getting sweated by the police or DOT. Unfortunately, I don't think we have the collective will, ambition or knowledge on how to do such a thing professionally. It would take alot ot time, leg-work and even money to make things better for Lowriders on the Shaw. I might start something but I'm not ready yet.
> ...


X2


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 11 2007, 04:12 PM~7669034
> *Good question.
> 
> The Lowriders are still around the area, thats for sure. But to get it close to the way it used to be I think would take for us to talk to local authorities and property owners in regard to having a place to hang out and park at without getting sweated by the police or DOT. Unfortunately, I don't think we have the collective will, ambition or knowledge on how to do such a thing professionally. It would take alot ot time, leg-work and even money to make things better for Lowriders on the Shaw. I might start something but I'm not ready yet.
> ...


Take this for what it's worth but maybe it's because 70% of the riders on the shaw are using narcotics and getting their cocks sucked while swangin?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 11 2007, 02:29 PM~7669157
> *Take this for what it's worth but maybe it's because 70% of the riders on the shaw are using narcotics and getting their cocks sucked while swangin?
> *


I don't know about that but I get your point and I agree.

If we as a whole were more responsible and proactive instead of just being "ghetto", lazy or ignorant, we'd make some progress. But it's too hard to do the responsible thing...it's easier to get punked by the police, pay tickets and post up in the alleys. :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 11 2007, 05:33 PM~7669560
> *I don't know about that but I get your point and I agree.
> 
> If we as a whole were more responsible and proactive instead of just being "ghetto", lazy or ignorant, we'd make some progress. But it's too hard to do the responsible thing...it's easier to get punked by the police, pay tickets and post up in the alleys. :uh:
> *


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 11 2007, 02:29 PM~7669157
> *Take this for what it's worth but maybe it's because 70% of the riders on the shaw are using narcotics and getting their cocks sucked while swangin?
> *


 I SEE YOU FUNNY , BUT IF YOU WERE ON THE SHAW YOU WOULD KNOW THE HALF...

BEING I WAS 14 WHEN I STARTED HANGIN ON THE SHAW.. AND THIS IS WHAT I SEEN... ERR THING THAT I MENTION...

THERE WERE NOT TO MUCH POSITIVITY ABOUT IT.. THERE IS NOTHING POSITIVE ABOUT THE SHAW.. IM JUST KEEPIN IT TO REAL FOR SOME OF YALL.. FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE SOMETHING POSITIVE BOUT THE SHAW PLEASE HELP ME TO REMEMBER. ALL I CAN REMEBER IS SOME GOOD HANGIN OUT WITH REAL O/G'S AS A TEEN TO A YOUNG MAN. AND NOT MOST OF THESE ****** YALL SEE ON THESE DAMN VIDEO TAPES...

HALF OF YALL INTERNET MU FUCKAS MAKE ME SICK , CRING AND SHIT.. THE SHAW IS SO POSITIVE THERE GONNA RUIN OUR IMAGE :angry: :angry: 

TO KEEP IT REAL AS THE FREEWAY FREDDY ON THE BAKER ROW TO MAKING NOODLES IN A FUCKING SINK WITH SPICY BOLOGNA , HOT CHIPS , CARROTS AND REFRIED BEANS TO BLOW THAT BITCH UP. AND FOLDED UP IN SOME WHEAT BREAD. AND CAP IT OFF WIT SOME SPIKED UP AND ROTTEN FRUIT IN THE KICKER MIXED WIT ORANGE JUICE.(IF YOU AS A REAL ***** YOU GET ORANGE JUICE & SUCKAS DON'T GET IT)
(JUST AN EXAMPLE HOW REAL IM COMING) EVEN THOUGH IM GETTIN OFF THE SUBJECT. JUST GETTIN MADD RIGHT NOW. 

WHAT ABOUT ALL THE FUCKING PEOPLE WHO HAVE LOST THEY FUCKIN LIVES BEHIND CRENSHAW. I DONE LOST ATLEAST 7 CLOSE FRIENDS TO CRENSHAW.. BUT IT'S POSITIVE HUH? DON'T GET IT TWISTED THOUGH I LOVE THE SHAW AND ALL BUT YALL KILLING ME CUZZ WIT THIS NEGATIVITY AND POSITIVITY SHIT...

1 LO 64 YOU EVA BEEN ON THE SHAW OF SO EVER CAME CLOSE TO AR JACKED OR JUST CAME CLOSE TO GETTIN MURDERED OUT THERE.. WELL I HAVE....

I WAS OUT THERE BACK WHEN IT WAS NISSAN TRUCKS AND SUZUKI SAMURIS AND ALL THE ABOVE. WHEN YOU WILL SPOT ICE CUBE IN HIS TRACKER , ICE T IN HIS FERRARI , EVIL E IN HIS BENZ , AND WHO EVA ELSE....

IF YALL WANT THE SHAW TO CRACK JUS COME AND HANG OUT.. THE KEY TO IT CRACKIN IS HITTING IT STRONG LIKE WE USED TO LIKE AFTER A SPORTS ARENA SUPER SHOW... ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS PLAN IT.. WE MIGHT GET RAN OFF BUT WHO CARES IT WILL BE OVER 2 TO 300 CARS SMASHING TO ALL THE KNOWN SPOTS.. NOW I TOLD YALL HOW TO GET IT CRACKIN LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN.....

DID NOT MEAN TO COME OFF HARD BUT YOU ACT LIKE WE AINT GOT NO HOMIES DOIN FED TIME JUS CUZ THEY GOT LOVE FOR THE PASSION TO TIPPIN' AND I BET ALL THE O/GS YOU SEE ON TAPE DONE GOT THEY COCK (DICK) SUCKED AS YOU SAY... SOUNDS LIKE YOUR CRENSHAW IS ALL FANTASY.....IT'S SO NICE OUT THERE.. YEAH NOW...NOT THAT IM COMPLAINING. THAT MOVIE BETTER HAVE SOME ****** AND BITCHES GETTIN THEY HEAD BLOWN OFF , CAR JACKED , AND ERR THANG ELSE I WITNESSED..


THE REAL SHAW RIDAS PLEASE POST UP IN HERE IF YOU WAS OUT THERE IN THE 80' , 90'S AND PRESENT.... I THINMK A LIL MUH FUCKA GOT HIS HEAD BLOWN OFF BY THE HOT DOG SNITZLE TWO WEEKS AGO FOR A PUNK ASS CAMERO ON 23'S... OH IT'S POSITIVE THOUGH...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2007, 02:19 PM~7159036
> *why u let them dudes punk u like that
> *


 YOU COME ON THE SHAW AND SEE IF THE 60'S DONT TRY TO TAKE YO SHIT... BETTA HAVE A BIG ASS DUMPER...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Feb 2 2007, 03:13 PM~7159493
> *True... I forgot things were much worst in the past then nowadays... and it probably still is the same?
> *



IT IS.. ITS JUST THAT ON SUNDAYS THERE IS A CODE OF RESPECT.. THATS WHY WE GOT THE N.L.R.A


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 5 2007, 08:57 AM~7178539
> *BADDASS car club. I wonder what ever happen to Big Moe 62 after he passed??
> *


IT WAS SOLD.. I KNEW MOE MOE PERSONALLY.. FIRST PERSON TAUGHT ME HOW TO RIDE A HONDA CR 80 IN DAVIS MIDDLE SCHOOL.. IF KNOW THE SCHOOL IN COMPTON HE COULD WHEELIE THE WHOLE FIELD WITH ONE LEG KICKED OF TO THE SIDE AND SOMETIMES ON 1 HAND.. O/G MOE MOE FTP


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 11 2007, 11:06 PM~7673048
> *IT WAS SOLD.. I KNEW MOE MOE PERSONALLY.. FIRST PERSON TAUGHT ME HOW TO RIDE A HONDA CR 80 IN DAVIS MIDLE SCHOOL.. IF KNOW THE SCHOOL IN COMPTON HE COULD WHEELIE THE WHOLE FIELD WITH ONE LEG KICKED OF TO THE SIDE AND SOMETIMES ON 1 HAND.. O/G MOE MOE FTP
> *


they showed some footage of that dude moe the other week before he died on a HBO documantary called basterds of the party  they showed him with his candy red rag duece he was flamed up

ride in peace


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: Much respect :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 11 2007, 10:52 PM~7672990
> *I SEE YOU FUNNY  , BUT IF YOU WERE ON THE SHAW YOU WOULD KNOW THE HALF...
> 
> BEING I WAS 14 WHEN I STARTED HANGIN ON THE SHAW.. AND THIS IS WHAT I SEEN... ERR THING THAT I MENTION...
> ...


THA LIFE'S right about all this. I see his frustration. He's older than me and has been there longer..take it from us. I know many of you are new generation or outta town riders and want Lowriding to be "positive" but when It comes time to hit the Blvd, shit gets raw. especially on Crenshaw. You got police, bangers, haters, racist and everything else to contend with out there. 

But see, generally the riders respect each other and that whats positive. But like the homie was saying...the westside of south-central aint no joke, You get caught slippin' once and it's all over with. Back in the day people were getting killed all over the place for "killer D'z". 

And like he said, if we did hit the Shaw like two or three hundred deep...it would be historical. They cant move out all of us.

MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU STAYIN' TRUE TO WHERE WE CAME UP.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *EAR Impala*, Frosty, RIDERCHRONICLES
:wave:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

:wave: GREAT topic!! Just reminding everyone :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 12 2007, 12:52 AM~7672990
> *I SEE YOU FUNNY  , BUT IF YOU WERE ON THE SHAW YOU WOULD KNOW THE HALF...
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I've been to "THE SHAW" but have not been close to being murdered there. We lived in Haciend Heights for about 5 years and I agree with you on some of your points. LA (California) IS NOT the stereotypical shit you see on TV or on some of the DVD's. Alot of people have a misconception about what goes down out west.

I'm sure there are riders out there that have very positive things to say that keep it real everyday. My point is that you don't have to bang, get your cock sucked, or smoke week to be a lowrider, maybe live the life on CS, but NOT be a lowrider and that's sort of what you implied on a different topic.

Don't be quick to judge somebody's roots or background over the internet because you don't know where they're from or the footsteps they've laid down


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

AINT NO NEED TO ARGUE BOUT WHATS RIGHT AND WHATS WRONG FELLAS LET KEEP THIS SCRIPT ON THE MAIN SUBJECT  THA LIFE IS GONNA WRITE THE REAL MOVIE ABOUT THE SHAW IN THE FUTURE :cheesy:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 12 2007, 06:52 AM~7674120
> *
> 
> I'm sure there are riders out there that have very positive things to say that keep it real everyday. My point is that you don't have to bang, get your cock sucked, or smoke week to be a lowrider, maybe live the life on CS, but NOT be a lowrider and that's sort of what you implied on a different topic.
> ...


WELL IM JUS CALLIN IT HOW I SEE HOMIE... CRENSHAW IS TRECHOROUS..
YOUR RIGHT BOUT THE JUDGEMENTAL THING , BUT I AINT JUDGED YOU. ALL IM STATIN IS WHEN IM ON THE SHAW I SMELL NOTHIN BUT CHRONIC , KICKIN OVER NOTHIN BUT 5 TH'S AND IF YOU BEEN THERE YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW... AINT NO PEACE RALLY GO ON... NOTHIN BUT HOOD MUH FUCKAS..
HERE YOU GO CRENSHAW


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 12 2007, 09:49 AM~7674446
> *WELL IM JUS CALLIN IT HOW I SEE HOMIE... CRENSHAW IS TRECHOROUS..
> YOUR RIGHT BOUT THE JUDGEMENTAL THING , BUT I AINT JUDGED YOU. ALL IM STATIN IS WHEN IM ON THE SHAW I SMELL NOTHIN BUT CHRONIC , KICKIN OVER NOTHIN BUT 5 TH'S AND IF YOU BEEN THERE YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW... AINT NO PEACE RALLY GO ON... NOTHIN BUT HOOD MUH FUCKAS..
> HERE YOU GO  CRENSHAW
> *


El Camino in the vid  dont like the little "gangster" shit tho


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 12 2007, 08:37 AM~7674719
> *El Camino in the vid  dont like the little "gangster" shit tho
> *


HOMIE THATS WAS REAL FOOTAGE.. CAN'T REMEMBER IF THAT WA THE SHAW BUT THAT SHIT WAS REAL. THEY MIXED THE VIDEO WITH REAL FOOTAGE ,THAT SHIT WAS REALLY HAPPENING.. ASK CHARLES CLAYTON.. THATS HIS LIMO..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 12 2007, 09:49 AM~7674446
> *WELL IM JUS CALLIN IT HOW I SEE HOMIE... CRENSHAW IS TRECHOROUS..
> YOUR RIGHT BOUT THE JUDGEMENTAL THING , BUT I AINT JUDGED YOU. ALL IM STATIN IS WHEN IM ON THE SHAW I SMELL NOTHIN BUT CHRONIC , KICKIN OVER NOTHIN BUT 5 TH'S AND IF YOU BEEN THERE YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW... AINT NO PEACE RALLY GO ON... NOTHIN BUT HOOD MUH FUCKAS..
> HERE YOU GO  CRENSHAW
> *


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 12 2007, 10:53 AM~7674832
> *HOMIE THATS WAS REAL  FOOTAGE..  CAN'T REMEMBER IF THAT WA THE SHAW BUT THAT SHIT WAS REAL. THEY MIXED THE VIDEO WITH REAL FOOTAGE ,THAT SHIT WAS REALLY HAPPENING.. ASK CHARLES CLAYTON.. THATS HIS LIMO..
> *


I know it was real i never even said it was fake I just hate the "gangster g'z people"


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

WERE DO YOU THINK LOWRIDING ORIGINATED FROM..... G'S.... GANGSTAS AND REAL OPPRESSED FOLKS FROM THE STREETS.......LEARN YA HISTORY.....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 12 2007, 12:23 PM~7675476
> *WERE DO YOU THINK LOWRIDING ORIGINATED FROM..... G'S.... GANGSTAS AND REAL OPPRESSED FOLKS FROM THE STREETS.......LEARN YA HISTORY.....
> *


never said it wasnt, but thats the negative part of lowriding, yeah i should learn it but we should really be getting away from all the damn violence and just ride, no matter if your a "gangster" or a white boy


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what you need to do is change society and the very nature of people. which is never going to happen till the apocolypse. :0 lowriding and violence have nothing to do with each other. except that lowriding is an innocent bystander and a biproduct of a part of society that lives on the edge of struggle. sounds nice to say no violence at a show or on the streets. but the streets and blvds that lowriding lives on, at least out here is the hoods. because thats where its always been. lowriders dont really run blocks or territories, so its not like they can sway gang beef all that much. we try to stay positive and keep it seperate and respectfull amongst each other, but when you grow up with street influences it isnt always easy. out here the minorites are the ones into lowriders, you have a few white folks too, but more than likely they grew up amongst the struggle. those that grew up on the nice side or in the good towns, are into drag racing and dirt bikes or whatever. those that want to get deep into lowriding have to go into the hood, where you dont know whats going to happen. those good neighborhoods never let us throw a lowrider show, its hard enough trying to get a show together in our own backyards. those towns no matter how positive we portray lowriding do not and will never let us go there and throw a show, they say go back to your city or side of town. isnt that the same mentality on the street? your block my block, the other side, my city, this country that countyr... whatever... fuck it just ride.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 12 2007, 02:36 PM~7676366
> *what you need to do is change society and the very nature of people. which is never going to happen till the apocolypse. :0 lowriding and violence have nothing to do with each other. except that lowriding is an innocent bystander and a biproduct of a part of society that lives on the edge of struggle. sounds nice to say no violence at a show or on the streets. but the streets and blvds that lowriding lives on, at least out here is the hoods. because thats where its always been. lowriders dont really run blocks or territories, so its not like they can sway gang beef all that much. we try to stay positive and keep it seperate and respectfull amongst each other, but when you grow up with street influences it isnt always easy. out here the minorites are the ones into lowriders, you have a few white folks too, but more than likely they grew up amongst the struggle. those that grew up on the nice side or in the good towns, are into drag racing and dirt bikes or whatever. those that want to get deep into lowriding have to go into the hood, where you dont know whats going to happen. those good neighborhoods never let us throw a lowrider show, its hard enough trying to get a show together in our own backyards. those towns no matter how positive we portray lowriding do not and will never let us go there and throw a show, they say go back to your city or side of town. isnt that the same mentality on the street? your block my block, the other side, my city, this country that countyr... whatever... fuck it just ride.
> *


that is some deep shit :thumbsup:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 12 2007, 08:49 AM~7674446
> *WELL IM JUS CALLIN IT HOW I SEE HOMIE... CRENSHAW IS TRECHOROUS..
> YOUR RIGHT BOUT THE JUDGEMENTAL THING , BUT I AINT JUDGED YOU. ALL IM STATIN IS WHEN IM ON THE SHAW I SMELL NOTHIN BUT CHRONIC , KICKIN OVER NOTHIN BUT 5 TH'S AND IF YOU BEEN THERE YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW... AINT NO PEACE RALLY GO ON... NOTHIN BUT HOOD MUH FUCKAS..
> HERE YOU GO  CRENSHAW
> *


Damn I miss my blue nike cortez.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 12 2007, 02:36 PM~7676366
> *what you need to do is change society and the very nature of people. which is never going to happen till the apocolypse. :0 lowriding and violence have nothing to do with each other. except that lowriding is an innocent bystander and a biproduct of a part of society that lives on the edge of struggle. sounds nice to say no violence at a show or on the streets. but the streets and blvds that lowriding lives on, at least out here is the hoods. because thats where its always been. lowriders dont really run blocks or territories, so its not like they can sway gang beef all that much. we try to stay positive and keep it seperate and respectfull amongst each other, but when you grow up with street influences it isnt always easy. out here the minorites are the ones into lowriders, you have a few white folks too, but more than likely they grew up amongst the struggle. those that grew up on the nice side or in the good towns, are into drag racing and dirt bikes or whatever. those that want to get deep into lowriding have to go into the hood, where you dont know whats going to happen. those good neighborhoods never let us throw a lowrider show, its hard enough trying to get a show together in our own backyards. those towns no matter how positive we portray lowriding do not and will never let us go there and throw a show, they say go back to your city or side of town. isnt that the same mentality on the street? your block my block, the other side, my city, this country that countyr... whatever... fuck it just ride.
> *


uffin: uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

As far as the positive and negative. You gotta take the good with the bad. Not just on the Shaw but in life as well. Every group has somebody ready to fuck it up for the rest. Whether your ridin, golfin :0 or whatever. But if the fear of the bad things in life keeps u from enjoying it, than its probably better you stay inside. 
A lot of people come on here handing out judgments. Life isnt always as black and white as people make it seem. Sometimes the difference between right and wrong becomes a little blurred. I'm sure we all got homies dead or locked up because they got caught up. Even though we dont condone their choices we still show em love. Right? Right.
All you can do is the best that you can. I'm tryin to teach my boys ( 7 & 4y.o.) to make good choices in life, and not to believe everything they see on T.V. My oldest came home from school about a week ago and threw up a sign ( tryin to be funny ). :0 Lets just say.... I didnt find it amusing. I let him know , that shit will get him handled in the real world. He needs to learn the good and bad of life. I'd rather he learns whats bad from me than some fool down the block flippin birds. 

Back on topic. Im thankful for the experiences yall are sharing. I've been on the Shaw numerous times. However I've never been blessed with an opportunity to *ride* the Shaw. Im still a rookie rider ( at 34yo ). Had an 81 lac back in the day. Root beer brown, peanutbutter gutz but never got it lifted because I got distracted in life. I've lived most of my life in So. Cal., Baldwin Parque, La Puente, and the I.E. got a gang of homies from Eas Los.. I also worked downtown and in So. L.A.. So lowriding has always been around me. A decade later im back.

Crenshaw Blvd., Whittier Blvd., places like this should live in all of our hearts.( if for nothing else, the history they offer )

THA LIFE made a good ass point. If you want the Shaw to be crackin then make it crack homie. I wish my box was done and I wasnt 300 miles away.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

i like the beat to the song tho


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 12 2007, 11:20 AM~7675458
> * I just hate the "gangster g'z people"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Them some mighty strong wordz kid.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

yes they are


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

If thats how you honestly feel. Then, you my young friend are part of the problem.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Apr 12 2007, 03:41 PM~7677592
> *As far as the positive and negative.  You gotta take the good with the bad.  Not just on the Shaw but in life as well.  Every group has somebody ready to fuck it up for the rest. Whether your ridin, golfin :0  or whatever. But if the fear of the bad things in life keeps u from enjoying it, than its probably better you  stay inside.
> A lot of people come on here handing out judgments.  Life isnt always as black and white as people make it seem.  Sometimes the difference between right and wrong becomes a  little blurred. I'm sure we all got homies dead or locked up because they got caught up.  Even though we dont condone their choices we still show em love.  Right? Right.
> All you can do is the best that  you can. I'm tryin to teach my boys ( 7 & 4y.o.) to make good choices in life, and not to believe everything they see on T.V.  My oldest came home from school about a week ago and threw up a sign ( tryin to be funny ).  :0 Lets just say.... I didnt find it amusing.  I let him know , that shit will get him handled in the real world.  He needs to learn the good and bad of life.  I'd rather he learns whats bad from me than some fool down the block flippin birds.
> ...


As always, you keep it real. 

I can't turn my back on where I came from because it made me who I am. Every form of urban art I can think of like hip hop, lowriding, graffiti, etc came from poor people struggling with whats available. We need to embrace that instead instead of inflicting self-hate upon ourselves and digesting all the stereotypes we're plagued with.

If people wanna fornicate, drink or smoke...does that make them "bad"?


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 12 2007, 03:21 PM~7677454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THATS ONE OF THE NEW PLAQUES WE HAD.. I WISH I STILL HAD THE OG ONE.... ILL FIND SOME OLE OICS AND POST....


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

...up


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

GOOD READ THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Aug 20 2008, 08:59 PM~11396727
> *GOOD READ THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


:yes: Man, the last post was my bump over a year ago? :dunno:


...up


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Interesting how I was explaining that story to NEWLIFE ELA the other day. I wish more of us would explain their history. You don't have to be inducted into the hall of fame or have 30+ years and 5+ cars to have your story...you can do it here...come as you are..we're all different.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Man crenshaws finest and tha life you to homies need to hookup and rite a book about tha shaw I personally have only been there once back in 95 so I don't have any stories to share cuz we got run off by tha police my 2 cuzzins had a primer 68 rag with chrome undies a 2 pump and crushed velvet guts with a candy red hood and a candy blue trunk it looked like a bucket but we was ridin when the cops told us to go home they said it was cuz of me cuz I was a 16 year old white boy and theese people wouldn't like me being down in their area I was trippin cuz I grew up in the pj's in louisiana and this type of shit never happened to me down here my cuzzins told me to shut up and drive away and never told me what was up with that it sorry to write so much but I would definately buy the book if yall wrote it


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2008, 07:49 PM~11397666
> *Interesting how I was explaining that story to NEWLIFE ELA the other day. I wish more of us would explain their history. You don't have to be inducted into the hall of fame or have 30+ years and 5+ cars to have your story...you can do it here...come as you are..we're all different.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2008, 09:49 PM~11397666
> *Interesting how I was explaining that story to NEWLIFE ELA the other day. I wish more of us would explain their history. You don't have to be inducted into the hall of fame or have 30+ years and 5+ cars to have your story...you can do it here...come as you are..we're all different.
> *


damn good post but you still get a :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 20 2008, 08:49 PM~11397666
> *Interesting how I was explaining that story to NEWLIFE ELA the other day. I wish more of us would explain their history. You don't have to be inducted into the hall of fame or have 30+ years and 5+ cars to have your story...you can do it here...come as you are..we're all different.
> *


Words from a wise man.. Low Riding will never die as long as you have people willing to put in the work.. Remember, it's 'low riding'; 'not low car showing'!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

thanks homies...much love and respect.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

anymore stories, angel?


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 21 2008, 01:07 PM~11403161
> *Words from a wise man.. Low Riding will never die as long as you have people willing to put in the work.. Remember, it's 'low riding'; 'not low car showing'!!!
> *


Well said by both of you an others....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Crenshaw's Finest[/i]@Feb 2 2007 said:


> When I turned 16 years old, my older homie Allen who was the eldest in our Lowrider bike club (Homies BC), was a manager for a McDonalds in West L.A. He gave me my first legal job there. The day I recieved my "burger" uniform, I was happy as a motherfucker. See my pops was an ex-con and mom was always a housewife with no skills, so I was on Welfare till I got this job getting like $30 bux a month from moms as allowance.
> 
> When I got this job..I thought being poor was behind me. I got home later that day and told pops the good news and he told me I couldin't take the job cuz they'd (the county) would take moms check away because I had a legal job....I was furious.
> 
> ...


Good Story Homie.. I enjoyed it....I love the old story's,makes me feel like when my PoPs and my uncles tell all about different timez in Cali...LOWRIDING....CANT STOP WONT STOP.....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

c'mon, CF... i know you got some more stuff you can write. :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Maybe Scotty has some stories to share?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

You should write a short for Lowrider mag or sport mag..


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 2 2009, 01:32 PM~12882851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you're just asking for your 1,946th owning on lay it low, ain't cha?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 2 2009, 01:29 PM~12882811
> *Maybe Scotty has some bullshit to share?
> *


YES.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2009, 01:56 PM~12883090
> *you're just asking for your 1,946th owning on lay it low, ain't cha?
> *


 :uh: WTF are you talking about.. damn I was just giving him props.. :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Feb 2 2009, 02:00 PM~12883132
> *:uh: WTF are you talking about.. damn I was just giving him props..  :uh:
> *



:|


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I never been on crenshaw. sorry fellas


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 02:14 PM~12883290
> *I never been on crenshaw.  sorry fellas
> *


beat it, loser!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2009, 01:18 PM~12883338
> *beat it, loser!
> *


no hydros for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 2 2009, 02:30 PM~12883481
> *no hydros for you!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pm sent.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2009, 01:33 PM~12883523
> *pm sent.
> *


so.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Time for chapter 2 , Angel!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2009, 01:33 PM~12883523
> *pm sent.
> *


you didnt write no **** you **** :0 lol.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 2 2009, 02:41 PM~12883619
> *you didnt write no **** you **** :0 lol.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Apr 12 2007, 04:41 PM~7677592
> *Crenshaw Blvd., Whittier Blvd., places like this should live in all of our hearts.( if for nothing else, the history they offer )
> 
> THA LIFE made a good ass point.  If you want the Shaw to be crackin then make it crack homie.*


real talk.

I thought the days of blvd's crackin hard like before 2003 were pretty much done (except bristol on easter/5 de mayo). but with the economy the way it is, I would think law enforcement would be forced to backoff and shift their focus elsewhere due to the budget cuts and job cuts in their dept. I think blvd's can crack again and it would be a perfect opportunity to prove to them, the politicians, and the general public that cruisin is a positive thing. if only we could get the word to the g's, ricers, and knuckleheads, who tend to tag along and show up, to realize that their selfish negative actions will ruin things for everyone. it would be like me bein a laker fan and enjoyin goin to laker games but then when I go I strap myself full of c-4 to try and blow up the arena. makes no sense. if u gonna hit the blvd, leave the bullshit and selfish pride at home!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 2 2009, 03:38 PM~12884238
> *strap myself full of c-4 to try and blow up the arena
> *


i'd pay to see that.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Crenshaw's Finest[/i]@Feb 2 2007 said:


> When I turned 16 years old, my older homie Allen who was the eldest in our Lowrider bike club (Homies BC), was a manager for a McDonalds in West L.A. He gave me my first legal job there. The day I recieved my "burger" uniform, I was happy as a motherfucker. See my pops was an ex-con and mom was always a housewife with no skills, so I was on Welfare till I got this job getting like $30 bux a month from moms as allowance.
> 
> When I got this job..I thought being poor was behind me. I got home later that day and told pops the good news and he told me I couldin't take the job cuz they'd (the county) would take moms check away because I had a legal job....I was furious.
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 2 2009, 04:38 PM~12884238
> *real talk.
> 
> it would be like me bein a laker fan and enjoyin goin to laker games but then when I go I strap myself full of c-4 to try and blow everyone in the arena.
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2009, 03:44 PM~12884288
> *i'd pay to see that.
> *


I might not know karate
but I know craaaazayyyy
u betta ax somebody!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

found some photo spread of the shaw.... we need more pics.

http://www.streetgangs.com/gallery/crenshawstripup/ 

no lows though. :angry:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

c'mon with chapter 2, sucka!


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

pretty good story,

totally different lifestyle out in Cali, compared to where i'm from in NYC.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zion (Jul 12, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ive always thought of Crenshaw as the Whitelake,NY(Woodstock) of lowriding


----------



## LiLD90043 (Jul 14, 2009)

Cali iz active dats all imma say.........


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

CF, quit messin' around and kick some story time. :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool story.


----------

